# How bad do you have the addiction?



## Allen Oliver (Aug 16, 2020)

I have it pretty bad! Got a pretty large stable of bows 
2 Coastal Bend take down Long Bows
59 Kodiak Reissue Bear
Bear Montana
Bear Super Kodiak
Bear Kodiak 65 year model
Bear Grizzly
Sarrels Blueridge Short Riser Long Bow
Samick Night Hawk Take down recurve
Ember Black Hunter take down Recurve
Diamond Back Venom Long Bow
What do y'all have? I tend to like 3 piece take down bows mostly because I like a little mass weight in the handle. I shoot a little more consistent with that stlye of bow in either Recurve or Long Bow.


----------



## JB in GA (Aug 16, 2020)

Sounds like you have a nice stable to choose from. I think I have around seven traditional bows ranging from 45-60 lbs. I think the newest is a 2015 Sage and the oldest is a 1964 semi-recurve Ben Pearson that belonged to my Grandad. I’ve been at this traditional thing since about 2008 and am still really learning what I like and don’t like in a bow. So far I can say that for me, I like both recurves and longbows, wood more than metal, and I let the bow dictate weather I shoot split or 3-under. I have also found that as neat as take-down bows seem in theory, I never take them down, but I do like the extra mass ?. As far as poundage goes at this point in my life, 50 is nifty. In order of age:
Ben Pearson Filly
York Tracker
Martin ML-10
Martin Hunter
Bear Montana
Cartel Viper DLX
Samick Sage


----------



## rnfarley (Aug 16, 2020)

I’m a little embarrassed but I have a lot of bows right now, seem to always be trading them around, and my wife and kids each have one which brings the bow rack up to 14 total.
The downside to that many bows? Keeping up with arrows for each. I’ve thinned the heard a few times but it always seems to regrow. 

The few I’m particularly fond of:
Big Jim Mountain Monarch
Big Jim Buffalo
Big Jim Thunderchild
Bear ‘59 reissue
Bear Takedown A


----------



## Dennis (Aug 17, 2020)

I use to be REAL bad and I have owned many bows over the 30 years of my traditional bowhunting life. But now I'm down to just one bow and it's a Das recurve. I use to be so bad I was buying right handed bows and I'm left handed!!!   Now with just one bow maybe I can learn to shoot better


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 17, 2020)

No where near like I used to. I used to have a minimum of 5-10 bows at a time. Now I don't own any! Life and medical problems have pretty much put me on the sidelines. I still have the instinct to hunt with a bow but not so much the can do. I can and will gun hunt this year, but it's not the same.


----------



## trad bow (Aug 17, 2020)

I still have a lot of bows but I haven’t bought a new one in years. Don’t shoot but two bows now. A Hoyt Buffalo and an Osage self bow.


----------



## Sautee Ridgerunner (Aug 17, 2020)

Not too bad. After owning a pile of different types of custom bows Ive discovered what Ive really always known:  I cant shoot anything nearly as well as black widow recurves and I should just stop trying. 
Widow is currently building me a takedown with the handle of a stalker coyote.  It’s going to be my ultimate bow.  Id like to say Ill be done after that but I seriously doubt it.


----------



## GregoryB. (Aug 17, 2020)

Probably 7 or 8 on the rack now. Use to have lots of high dollar customs. My BW  PSA and Samick Sage is about all I shoot now. May build a new long bow in the near future. Have a 67 Grizzly ( birth year) I got back in 2014 and never strung it. Setting on the rack.


----------



## Sautee Ridgerunner (Aug 17, 2020)

Where’d you kill the javi?  Ive been to the santa rita’s twice SE of tucson down near the border.  It’s one of my favorite places on earth.


----------



## sawtooth (Aug 17, 2020)

Yeah I’m addicted. How many bows?? Good question Allen. I’d have to get of the couch, walk out to the shop and start counting. I know that I have at least 12.  Which one will I be toting opening day?? I’m not sure.  Right now I’m liking my Big Jim longbow and Martin recurves.  I WISH I could settle on just one. But I cannot.


----------



## twoheartedale (Aug 17, 2020)

Just 3.

Zipper, Bear and Black Widow on the way.


----------



## hambone76 (Aug 17, 2020)

I currently have 5 myself. 
Hoyt Dorado @ 55#.
Darton Ranger @ 52#.
Browning Explorer II @ 45#. 
Bear 76’er @ 45# 
Bear Whitetail II riser with 60# Sage limbs (Frankenbow) 
I’m currently on the fence about ordering a Predator Takedown.
I’m also keeping up with my Wife’s compound, and the kid’s bows too. 

I have gotten rid of a few in the past:
55# Bear K-Mag (yeah, I’m a dummy) 
55# Savannah Stealth 
70# Martin Stick
55# PSE Coyote
I gave my buddy a 45# Browning Cobra II to replace his when it broke.


----------



## Fatboy (Aug 17, 2020)

Unfortunately I am addicted to trad archery.
1pc. Flatwoods LB
3pc. Flatwoods LB
3pc. G&L LB
Wes Wallace RC
DAS 17" RC
Hoyt Satori RC
White Feather Lark RC
Robertson LB
Toelke Whip LB
Benoit LB
Browning Spartan RC
Todd Cook LB
21st Century LB
Blacktail LB
Blacktail LB
Archery Traditions LB
Big Jim LB
Trad Tech RC
PSE Sierra RC
Black Widow RC
Assorted ILF limbs


----------



## Todd Cook (Aug 17, 2020)

Not too bad. I have :

A Black widow PL longbow that I never shoot (68#)
A homemade R/D longbow that I usually shoot
A homemade osage selfbow
A Quillian Bamboo Longhunter
A bear grizzly that's a great treestand bow
And a Sammick Discovery ILF that will outperform all the rest of them combined. I'm not wild about it but dang is it fast and stable.


----------



## twoheartedale (Aug 17, 2020)

Fatboy said:


> Unfortunately I am addicted to trad archery.
> 1pc. Flatwoods LB
> 3pc. Flatwoods LB
> 3pc. G&L LB
> ...



Hmmmm....I think we have a winner.  Wow!  I've seen those Blacktails and they are a piece of artwork!


----------



## wag03 (Aug 17, 2020)

I’m sick too 
Toelke Chinook 
Toelke Whip
Toelke lynx with 40&50lb limbs
Toelke Whistler
Border Covert Hunter
Tradtech Titan ll with 45&50lb limbs 
Rodney Wright Firehawk
Tall Tines Stickflinger


----------



## GregoryB. (Aug 17, 2020)

Sautee Ridgerunner, that Javelina came from Ft Huachuca AZ . They are fun to chase with a bow.


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Aug 17, 2020)

Big Jim Mountain Monarch                                                                                       Big Jim Desert Bighorn                                                                                              Big Jim Buffalo                                                                                                        Black widow PSA                                                                                                       Java Man elk heart, and in a few weeks a Tony Rider Drop Tine. Yea i'm getting hooked to.


----------



## trad bow (Aug 17, 2020)

The older and more wore out my body is the more I’m gravitating toward lower poundage high performance recurves.


----------



## Stump Shooter (Aug 17, 2020)

Not as much as I used to be.
Wes Wallace Partner recurve with two sets of limbs
Big Jim Buffalo
Bodnik Slick Stick Recurve
Trad Tech Titan
Samick longbow (in custody of a friend)
Howard Hill Cheetah
almost forgot my DAS


----------



## Sautee Ridgerunner (Aug 17, 2020)

GregoryB. said:


> Sautee Ridgerunner, that Javelina came from Ft Huachuca AZ . They are fun to chase with a bow.



Nice. Yeah I develop the shakes a bit every January when I dont go back.  Kids are a little young now but itll be an annual trip for me before long. 

Sorry to hijack guys. Im a bit obsessed with AZ.


----------



## Triple C (Aug 17, 2020)

Black Widow PTF V that I got in 2014.  Pretty much to only trad bow I've ever shot other than the old Shakespeare Wonder Bow I bought when i was 16.  Couldn't hit the broad side of a barn with that thing.

Have an old Quillian Longbow Hunter that a buddy gave me in 2011.


----------



## Sautee Ridgerunner (Aug 17, 2020)

Triple C said:


> Black Widow PTF V that I got in 2014.  Pretty much to only trad bow I've ever shot other than the old Shakespeare Wonder Bow I bought when i was 16.  Couldn't hit the broad side of a barn with that thing.
> 
> Have an old Quillian Longbow Hunter that a buddy gave me in 2011.



Dont go searching for a better bow. Trust me. Youll only find heartbreak.


----------



## Todd Cook (Aug 17, 2020)

trad bow said:


> The older and more wore out my body is the more I’m gravitating toward lower poundage high performance recurves.



That sammick discovery I bought last year beats all I've seen. Course it's the metal riser with carbon foam limbs. Ugly as sin but WAY faster and easier to shoot than anything else I've got.


----------



## peace and quiet (Aug 18, 2020)

Got a Schafer Silvertip 55#@28, a Dale dye 61#@30, and a Blacktail Elite 54#@30. Also, have a Dan Quillian recurve 56@28.


----------



## Michael F Sights (Aug 18, 2020)

Thunderhorn
Wes Wallace x 2
Blacktail
Toelke
Pronghorn w extra limbs
Fox w/ extra limbs
messed up my rotator cup.... cannot shoot any of them now..


----------



## oldfella1962 (Aug 20, 2020)

At the time I have a 68" Cabelas Frontier longbow, a 62" Galaxy take-down (brand new) and a 58" Ben Pearson Special that I'll get rid of soon because I can't get it to quiet down no matter what I do. I had a thread about that problem BTW.

What I might end up getting (just because it's unique) is a Bear Super Mag 48". I just think that would be a fun bow to shoot and hunt with since I shoot from off my knees or sitting on a bucket anyway.


----------



## rnfarley (Aug 21, 2020)

I have a bear Ausable like that - can't seem to quiet that thing down no matter what I do


----------



## hambone76 (Aug 22, 2020)

oldfella1962 said:


> At the time I have a 68" Cabelas Frontier longbow, a 62" Galaxy take-down (brand new) and a 58" Ben Pearson Special that I'll get rid of soon because I can't get it to quiet down no matter what I do. I had a thread about that problem BTW.
> 
> What I might end up getting (just because it's unique) is a Bear Super Mag 48". I just think that would be a fun bow to shoot and hunt with since I shoot from off my knees or sitting on a bucket anyway.


I have been eyeballing a Kodiak Magnum to set up for a ground blind bow. My 60” bow fits fine but I have to really watch my limb tips when shooting out of my blind.  
I got my Bear/Sage Frankenbow out this evening and shot it for a good while. 
It’s a Whitetail 2 riser with 60# Sage limbs. It comes out to be a 64” bow. I love how stable it is and the Bear grip fits my hand well. I put an 8125 string on it that was made by 60X. 
I’m currently building some Easton FMJ’s for it. I love this time of year! I can’t stop tinkering with all of my stuff! I’m stoked!


----------



## strothershwacker (Aug 22, 2020)

hambone76 said:


> I have been eyeballing a Kodiak Magnum to set up for a ground blind bow. My 60” bow fits fine but I have to really watch my limb tips when shooting out of my blind.
> I got my Bear/Sage Frankenbow out this evening and shot it for a good while.
> It’s a Whitetail 2 riser with 60# Sage limbs. It comes out to be a 64” bow. I love how stable it is and the Bear grip fits my hand well. I put an 8125 string on it that was made by 60X.
> I’m currently building some Easton FMJ’s for it. I love this time of year! I can’t stop tinkering with all of my stuff! I’m stoked!
> View attachment 1034653


Whitetail 2, as in a compound riser?


----------



## hambone76 (Aug 22, 2020)

strothershwacker said:


> Whitetail 2, as in a compound riser?


Yessir, that’s what she used to be. 

I didn’t do an ILF conversion. 

If that’s something that interests you, there’s a fella who machines ILF plates for the Black Bear risers, I’d suppose that they could be made for others as well.


----------



## strothershwacker (Aug 22, 2020)

hambone76 said:


> Yessir, that’s what she used to be.
> 
> I didn’t do an ILF conversion.
> 
> If that’s something that interests you, there’s a fella who machines ILF plates for the Black Bear risers, I’d suppose that they could be made for others as well.


Just thought it was interesting. Didn't know any body was doing such a thing.


----------



## wag03 (Aug 23, 2020)

My wife sent me a text last night. “Babe, someone is in the backyard shining a green light!” I’m practicing, I will be inside later. Lol


----------



## sawtooth (Aug 23, 2020)

wag03 said:


> My wife sent me a text last night. “Babe, someone is in the backyard shining a green light!” I’m practicing, I will be inside later. Lol



That’s funny.  My wife woulda been burning gunpowder.  I’m not joking.  It’s happened twice.  My UPS driver won’t even show up after dark.


----------



## hambone76 (Aug 25, 2020)

This little fella wandered up in my yard today. It looked hungry, so I fed it some arrows and pet it a little. It’s decided to stay with me now.


----------



## hambone76 (Aug 25, 2020)

My first 2 shots from 15 with that K-Mag

^^^Front view^^^

^^^Back view^^^
How can I say no to that when I just strung that bow up for the first time a minute prior?


----------



## JB in GA (Aug 25, 2020)

Nice... Back when I was a kid, the folks around these parts that still hunted with recurves seemed to use either a K-mag or a Redwing Hunter. I am willing to bet they still work well. ?


----------



## Al33 (Aug 25, 2020)

Too many to list. lol


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 25, 2020)

I have none. Thinking about a 45 pd bow just to plink with!
How bad will this affect me. ?


----------



## Allen Oliver (Aug 25, 2020)

kmckinnie said:


> I have none. Thinking about a 45 pd bow just to plink with!
> How bad will this affect me. ?


Like Lays Potatoe Chips. You will not be able to stop with one.


----------



## hambone76 (Aug 25, 2020)

Allen Oliver said:


> Like Lays Potatoe Chips. You will not be able to stop with one.


^^^This!!^^^


----------



## JB in GA (Aug 25, 2020)

...and practice will be so much fun, archery will be year round.


----------



## rnfarley (Aug 25, 2020)

I think that's my favorite thing about trad archery - it's year round, there's always a stump, or 3d course, or season open, or whatever - you can shoot for 15 minutes to clear your head, get the whole family into it. I've heard it called the 'witchery of archery' and it's true. Something mesmerizing and awfully captivating about it! 

DO IT!


----------

